# Russian Special Forces  Training?



## 1john2004 (30 Jan 2005)

Russian specops training
www.kgb-militaryschool.com

What do you think?


----------



## davidk (30 Jan 2005)

It could be some ex-spetznaz member trying to make a quick buck, but looks to me like a scam. Poor grammar, unprofessional look to the website, and the fact that special forces units don't usually recruit from outside military or police organizations.


----------



## Baloo (30 Jan 2005)

A lot of these sites are becoming popular nowadays. This is only one of a few that I have seen that offer this type of service in either the former Soviet republics or Russia proper. Many companies offer Spetsnaz training, as mentioned, but also to go on ranges with Soviet-weaponry, take a backseat in a MiG (or other aircraft) or drive and fire the main guns on a Russian MBT. I have heard about this in Ukraine, Russia, Belarus, where a lot of retired military types or governments are looking to make some heavy tourist money (these excursions can set you back several tens of thousands of dollars). I wouldn't be surprised if it was authentic. I know a guy over the 'Net who went to Ukraine to do some of the above things, and if I remember, I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## 407QOCH (6 Feb 2005)

I agree that it looks fake, especially the "knife fighting" part.


----------



## davidk (7 Feb 2005)

Exactly. Getting the chance to fire a tank's gun or riding a MiG is one thing. Being taught combat technique is something else entirely...


----------



## purple peguin (8 Feb 2005)

people with money to burn is what there looking for.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 Feb 2005)

Quote from the site:


> In 1985, when terrorists took over the Soviet embassy in Beirut, a Spetsnaz strike team infiltrated the embassy, abducted four of the terrorists and sent one of their decapitated heads in a bag to the terrorists' leader



Now *THAT'S* the way to do it!   ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Feb 2005)

A man who was a hand to hand combat instructor for the Spetznaz actually makes a career of providing the same training to anyone willing to pay for it here in our very own Toronto. A friend from my unit has connections with him, and several of the guys have gone for lessons already. We're planning another very soon

No forms or stances, just quick and practical combat techniques, tips and methods. I believe part of his advertising angle is how to kill a man with a credit card  ;D now theres valuabe information..

But on a serious note, apparently its extremely informative and the guy knows his stuff. All the soft spots, vital points and even some places to hit that you would never even consider were included in the first lesson.


----------



## noreaga808 (14 Feb 2005)

The guys name is Vladimir Vasiliev, check out the site. www.russianmartialart.com   .I've been wanting to take classes but my work schedule always conflicts.


----------

